# Evergrow



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, just wonderin if anyone has an evergrow light (pref it series) up and running and what is your opinion on them


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

garbage, get a good light.

Also...you get what you pay for


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have to evergrow LED fixtures on my tank. they are both the 24" models, and they are working out really good for me. I know a few members on here that have them and are happy with them. I must add that I did add two T5 bulb fixture and noticed a difference in coral growth and colour.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*evergrow....*

I have 3 of them ........best bang for your buck ...if u dont have the funds 
To go and blow 600 plus on a fixture.....t5are great but man who wants 
to spend 40.00 a bulb...to replace every 6 months...
To call them garbage is not kewl...they gave me two years of enjoyment 
and i could afford them... so i felt somewhat of a jones ...
i have 3 of them sitting at home if u want to see what they look like...on a tank...
there is also 500 plus pages on reef central about good and bad on these 
lights .. there are some hardcore guys who swear buy them...
anyways .... we dont all have unlimited cash....sometimes we make 
sacrifices to play with the big boyz....
im out.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's not that they aren't good but the problem is that they burn out fast. The LED's aren't that great and the pots are bad as well...leaving the owner with a light that does work but not the way it should.

Didn't mean to make it sound like the people that owned them were less of a reefer. The lights are good, just not manufactured well


----------



## svc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have 2x 32 inch and very happy with performance and price. Can't go wrong with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm one for always buying the best.... The best I can afford. Just because they are not the most expensive or feature packed LEDs out there, doesn't mean that there aren't products at all price points that are great. I've seen Paul's and Tom's Evergrow lights and they work just fine. Paul has some of my Fruitloops in his tank and let me tell you they are happy, fat and beautiful under those Evergrows. JM2C


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Are you speaking from experience in owning these lights previously Dave ?

I have 2 of these Evergrows. I also agree with Fury's comment about buying the best that I can afford.

Given I was just starting out, I'll admit I didn't jump onto the most expensive right away and having read so many reviews I wasn't set on any one particular brand. Didn't get to see people's tanks and their coloration with the various brands avail.

That said, I'm quite happy and my corals are doing well. Could I be happier .. absolutely. I think I am lacking some punch in colors which is why I added some T5's to complement the LED's. Maybe its my water parameters, lighting intensity, feeding frequency and food fed .. what about dosing supplements ??? All could be a factor. 

Still relatively new on the salty side so part of the fun is exploring and trying different things ... and that doesn't always mean breaking the bank starting out.

But to call them absolutely garbage isn't called for. Lots of people are really happy with them.

There are good products out there at lower price points. JM2C too. 
Mikey


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

First i like to say thank you for everyones responses. I like to clarify and tell everyone that i just purchased the 32" for my 3'lx2'wx18"h tank. i had spent hours upon hours on the rc site and canreef site and others before i made the jump. I really could not find anyone saying anything bad about them. I was searching for a forum that was more toronto based when i found this site and didnt realize that we had reefers on here, thought it was fresh and planted tanks mostly. Anyways decided to see about opinions from you fine folk on these lights. I am a first timer to reef keeping but not to keeping other aquatic species. I am not rich and spending around a 1000 on lights would have put me in the dog house, with these its only the couch.lol. Anyway when they get in and i get them up and running in a couple of days ill let everyone know. Again thanxs for the replys


----------



## svc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys,

I'll be honest. I rather buy nice clothes then spend big buck on radions.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

svc123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> We choose what we can buy the best of. It is the same as telling someone that their clothes are _*garbage*_ because they are not wearing Hugo or Burberry.
> 
> ...


Dave really has the best lights and he paid probably $100 for it. These are T5s and the corals like them more than LEDs.

I do not know who decided that T5 bulbs should be changed every 6 months.
I run them for 10-12 months and the SPS were growing as in the first month of use.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

svc123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> We choose what we can buy the best of. It is the same as telling someone that their clothes are _*garbage*_ because they are not wearing Hugo or Burberry.
> 
> ...


I own my own home
I own my own car (and it's not a POS)
I bought my lights for $109
Bulbs cost $20 each and I change them every 9 months

And as Sig said, the T5's are a proven light source for growing corals and I do understand that the OP asked about these specific LED lights but T5's are a no brainer.

Also, he asked for opinions and last time I remember this was an open forum where we could give our honest opinion about something without having people judge you like you just did.

Your comment about *We choose what we can buy the best of. It is the same as telling someone that their clothes are garbage because they are not wearing Hugo or Burberry. * is irrelevant when it comes to reefing. The most expensive doesn't mean the best and there are quite a few reefers out there that will back this statement. Smart reefers buy what works and will cause less hassles in the end. This doesn't mean that you need to go out and spend thousands of dollars on the best equipment.

Here's another option for you to look at. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MarsAqua-Di...ull-Spectrum-Reef-Coral-LPS-SPS-/370857093101

Good lights, good price, good warranty.

Also, if you're offended by comments made on a fish forum...maybe you should go do something else in life


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Didnt mean to start war world 3 on here. I understand you get what you pay for theory but these days its a bit antiquated since most parts to most things originate in china anyway. These days alot of these cheaper items are just as good. of course there is alot of crap too but thats why we research... to get the best bang for the buck. Spending more on a more popular item doesnt ensure you wont have problems with it down the road or even out of the box. definately not looking for all the bells and whistles. just the stuff that makes sense to have...ex crappy looking lightning storms that do nothin but scare the s*** out of the fish. I took a look at the link above and i dont understand why those would be better led than evergrow. I got my light set on my tank tonight. When i first turned it on facing me i think my eyeballs started to melt. Seems like a really solidly built light. maybe not as sleek as a maxrazor or anything but definately brite enough. dont notice any color seperation just have to see about the full spectrum if the future corals will like it. has a somewhat purplish hue when in lower blues but i like that.fans are quiet . programming for light intensity over the day a kool item. lets hope it continues to work for years to come(3 year warranty). Again thanks for all the input both fore and against


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

oh ya did i mention they were brite


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's my two cents plus another cent:

T5 are proven but i think they can get expensive depending of your coral stock and size of tank. I think LEDS are the future but most of us will agree that they are not quite there as far as performance compared to T5s.

If you have the budget then go T5s only, your energy costs will be higher and you'll have to replace the bulbs, other wise you can do what i did and do a combo of the two or just do LEDs.

I've had people comment on my tank and are happy with the colour and growth. Ive had reefers comment that they are not happy with their Radions or AI, so it's different for every tank. I love my $150 Evergrows, but like I said i do run two 48" T5 Blue Plus bulbs and noticed a difference with my corals once i added the T5s.


----------

